# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  My name and my son's name

## julia95

My name is Julie.  What would that be in Russian?  How would you spell it in Russian?  My son's name is Uriah, but his nickname is Uri or Yuriy, like the Russian nickname Yuriy.  What name is Yuriy a nickname for in Russian?  I hope I haven't confused anyone.

----------


## Dogboy182

u have both been "blessed" with russian names. in russian your name is Julia... spelled like Юля i guess more pronounced like OOlya. your sons name is also russian, Yuiriy, not sure how to spell, but i can take a stab at it. Юрий most likely.

----------


## Tu-160

In cyrillic it will be "Юлия" ("Юля") and "Юрий" ("Юра") 
For transliteration purposes name "Julia" will be "Джулия"

----------


## Dogboy182

yes, but i don't know the the дж sound is native to the russian language, seeing as the only time i have seen it is in people who have the name джон.

----------


## V

Hey Dogboy, Ю is pronounced like yoo, not oo. In other words, Yoolia, not Oolia.

----------


## julia95

Many thanks for all your help.  This is a great website!

----------

